# Carver Kings



## moondoggie (Jan 14, 2018)

Have you all watched this show? I stumbled upon it on netflx. There are lots of tools I didn't even know existed. Lots of Echo and Husqvarna saws. 1 or two Stihls too.

Check out "Carver Kings" on Netflix
www.netflix.com/title/80218499?source=android


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 14, 2018)

I watched one last night. Made about 5 mins before I fell asleep I think. Couch, TV and warm house after working... some nights I don't even get both boots off before I'm sleeping.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 15, 2018)

Watched 2 of them last night, was all I could stand.

Super scripted with beyond fake deadlines. Reminded me of that Colorado gun show or the Anchorage Taxidermy show (stuffed in AK?)


----------



## moondoggie (Jan 15, 2018)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Watched 2 of them last night, was all I could stand.
> 
> Super scripted with beyond fake deadlines. Reminded me of that Colorado gun show or the Anchorage Taxidermy show (stuffed in AK?)


Ya it is a tv show after all. I did enjoy the outcome of the carving though. The deadlines are unrealistic for sure.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 15, 2018)

Got me thinking what I'd do if I had "piss away money" like the people on the show. Family of "2" and a 7000 sqft house. I don't think I'd want to deal with that size of house, nevermind the waste of resources to heat it.
I think if I had that kind of piss away money I'd help the needy instead. Dunno... hard to say I guess.
I'm curoious what the carvings cost. The one totem pole thing they had 3 guys on it for a claimed 5 days, so looking at easily 120 man hours into it. At $75/hr that's $9k just in labor.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm no Artist myself, I could never do the things that they do, I'm just good at making trees into BTU's, but I do enjoy seeing what others are capable of, especially with CHAINSAWS, Wow, like using an Ax instead of a Scalpel 

I'm waiting on some Granberg milling equipment that is shipping right now, I want to try some Tables and night stand Ideas that I have, but much more rustic, than cabinet grade style, and some Cedars that are likely to become fencing

I have to agree, that most of those "Deadlines" are beyond ridiculous, seriously, if you are going to spend the money that those pieces surely cost, I would think that you would want it to be RIGHT, more than you want it Right NOW, and also, if you are spending that kind of money, you could probably plan a piece like that far enough in advance, that the Artist would have time to do the kind of work that would do justice to the price tag, it would be interesting to know, just what some of those pieces cost the buyers.

Seeing some of the homes that some those projects went to was pretty interesting too, a few of them, I could MANAGE, to SURVIVE in

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 25, 2018)

After watching a couple more episodes, I am still impressed with their work, BUT one of the things that kept bothering me as I watched was how many saws they picked up, supposedly to work with, that had the chains way too loose, some the very tips of the drivers were still in the bar, some the drivers were hanging completely OUT of the bars. Now I'm No Carver, but a chainsaw is a chainsaw right? I mean is there ANY time that you would want a chain so loose that it is in danger of derailing?

I absolutely CRINGE, in the Opening scenes, where they show two bars, supposedly touching while running, and throwing "Sparks" obviously CGI, but still to someone who takes saws seriously, it still makes me cringe.

I Appreciate the skill in their work, but I fear it will end like AX MEN, a Great Idea, Ruined in the quest for ratings

Doug


----------



## 4rborz (Jun 25, 2018)

Will check that out


----------

